# My elevator slippers



## Amnesia (Sep 4, 2021)

They are just high top style slippers stuffed with insoles. I don't know why so many people always ask about them here they are

















*here they are after stuffed with those insoles










Me wearing them











They give about 3.5 inches of height, those insoles arent rock hard so when u stuff them into ur shoes and then put ur foot on them they shrink down a bit. I should also say these slippers BY THEMSELVES have a thick hard sole that probably adds almost half inch just by themselves. Obviously wearing any type of elevator shoes are best paired with PANTs not shorts in order to give camouflage to the weird looking angle your foot will be at

I just tuck them under the bed until needed to keep em out of sight, or drape underwear or pants over them to cover the obvious insoles that are in them. Frauding with elevator shoes you must also need to learn how to properly hide the actual shoes when you aren't wearing them and putting them under the bed or under a piece of clothing is ideal. Walking in these obv takes some getting used to.



EDIT: These are shoes I ONLY wear indoors, I bring them in case I go to a persons house who asks people to take their shoes off at the door. Thats when I wear these, only indoors so they are clean*


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 4, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## astatine (Sep 4, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> View attachment 1302230


mirin she hot asf


----------



## .👽. (Sep 4, 2021)

do you wear these outdoors too? looks bad ngl bro


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 4, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 4, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> do you wear these outdoors too? looks bad ngl bro




Looking short looks worse though, so its a trade off I am willing to make


no that defeats the purpose of having indoor shoes for when ppl ask for u to take ur shoes off at the door. I whip em out and say I never wear them outside so they are clean


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Sep 4, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 1302233


Mirin small white penis


----------



## .👽. (Sep 4, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Looking short looks worse though, so its a trade off I am willing to make
> 
> 
> no that defeats the purpose of having indoor shoes for when ppl ask for u to take ur shoes off at the door. I whip em out and say I never wear them outside so they are clean


there must be better looking shoes surely? i mean this looks like the shoes girls wear in the winter idk hows called. but yea better than looking short 

edit: nvm the are fine for indoors only, looks comfy


----------



## Chadakin (Sep 4, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Looking short looks worse though, so its a trade off I am willing to make
> 
> 
> no that defeats the purpose of having indoor shoes for when ppl ask for u to take ur shoes off at the door. I whip em out and say I never wear them outside so they are clean


You bring these with you just to wear indoor places?


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 4, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




they look like ugg boots


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Sep 4, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 1302233


what the hell man kys for having this type of video saved


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 4, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> Mirin small white penis


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 4, 2021)

@MyAssStinksLikeShit 

Thoughts on amnesias moccasins?


----------



## Adriana Lima (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Sep 4, 2021)

you actually wear that shit lol?

and you're like 34...*you are pathetic as fuck.*


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 4, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> what the hell man kys for having this type of video saved


----------



## Adriana Lima (Sep 4, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 1302248


Looks like you nigga


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 4, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> Looks like you nigga


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Sep 4, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 1302242
> View attachment 1302244


Never forget


----------



## Hozay (Sep 4, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 1302233


im laughing so fucking hard right now


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 4, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> Never forget
> View attachment 1302256


Meanwhile: 









I slept with 1,400 girls, impregnated 600 in 6 African countries, French tourist recounts


Simon Ateba, Washington D.C. (TodayNewsAfrica) A French tourist has admitted impregnating more than 600 women in six African countries within




www.sunnewsonline.com
















Sex between black "men" and their women:





Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.






Sex between white men with black women:





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Sep 4, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Meanwhile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never forget




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 4, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> what the hell man kys for having this type of video saved


@RetardSubhuman 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Sep 4, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> Mirin small white penis


White girls when they see a white penis


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Sep 4, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> White girls when they see a white penis
> 
> View attachment 1302277


Pink little Dick


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 4, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> Never forget
> View attachment 1302271





RetardSubhuman said:


> Never forget
> View attachment 1302256


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Sep 4, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> Mirin small white penis


That's small??


----------



## .👽. (Sep 4, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Meanwhile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude the 2nd vid is fucked up dude legit dying there wtf is this


----------



## Adriana Lima (Sep 4, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Meanwhile:








Cope BBC mogs


----------



## cvzvvc (Sep 4, 2021)

3 inches of height would have prevented all of this


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 4, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> View attachment 1302288
> 
> 
> Cope BBC mogs











For all the barking niggers on this site


Over the last few months this site has evolved into a shithole filled with shit ethnics but mostly shit black niggers. That are both retarded and delusional when it comes to black pill. I'm mainly talking about @moonblunt And all his followers @blacksomething @cuckingWhiteMen @BBC @MUH DICK...




looksmax.org





Over 6 studies in that thread among hundreds that can be found online btw


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 4, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> dude the 2nd vid is fucked up dude legit dying there wtf is this


----------



## Adriana Lima (Sep 4, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> For all the barking niggers on this site
> 
> 
> Over the last few months this site has evolved into a shithole filled with shit ethnics but mostly shit black niggers. That are both retarded and delusional when it comes to black pill. I'm mainly talking about @moonblunt And all his followers @blacksomething @cuckingWhiteMen @BBC @MUH DICK...
> ...


Stats are cope only cherry picked tiktok videos count whyte boy


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 4, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> Stats are cope only cherry picked tiktok videos count whyte boy


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 4, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 1302292



😂


----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 4, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> Mirin small white penis


this is a big white one


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Sep 4, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> That's small??





Beetlejuice said:


> this is a big white one


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 4, 2021)

Mike Tyson: ‘Brad Pitt had sex with my wife’


Brad Pitt was apparently involved in another love triangle long before Jennifer Aniston and Angelina Jolie. Mike Tyson claims that he caught Pitt having sex with his ex-wife, Robin Givens, while th…




www.google.com


----------



## Carnivore (Sep 4, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> View attachment 1302230



I was expecting a dick tbh.


----------



## gamma (Sep 4, 2021)

The chimping niggers of Looksmax ruining every thread speaking of their dick
Nobody cares nigga


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Sep 4, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> @MyAssStinksLikeShit
> 
> Thoughts on amnesias moccasins?


i see emnesie is trying to nativemaxx so he can fuck our women


----------



## gamma (Sep 4, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> , I bring them in case I go to a persons house who asks people to take their shoes off at the door


Do you put them in a backpack?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 4, 2021)

gamma said:


> Do you put them in a backpack?


Just whips them out of a backpack whenever he goes to someone's house. Not suspicious at all...


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Sep 4, 2021)

why the fuck this shit turn into a cock thread


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Sep 4, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> slippers stuffed with insoles


of course they'd be stuffed with incels


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 5, 2021)

astatine said:


> mirin she hot asf


shes 15 there jfl

her masturbation vids and nudes got leaked years ago

so many ppl have it


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Sep 5, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Just whips them out of a backpack whenever he goes to someone's house. Not suspicious at all...


This is ridiculous honestly


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Sep 5, 2021)

Why don't you just get LL at this point?


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 5, 2021)

mirin dedication
people may laugh


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## mewcoper (Sep 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> They are just high top style slippers stuffed with insoles. I don't know why so many people always ask about them here they are
> 
> 
> View attachment 1302217
> ...


What if person who invited you home says i don't want you to wear anything just come in barefoot.


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Sep 5, 2021)

mewcoper said:


> What if person who invited you home says i don't want you to wear anything just come in barefoot.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 5, 2021)

mewcoper said:


> What if person who invited you home says i don't want you to wear anything just come in barefoot.


I would probably say I have flat feet or an old football injury from high school where I need support on my feet with special insoles or else it hurts.

Or just leave


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Sep 5, 2021)

This guy wearing Ugg’s now


----------



## metagross (Sep 7, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> Never forget
> View attachment 1302271
> 
> Download
> 720


What the hell is this? 
I hope he immediately broke up (if they were a couple)


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Sep 7, 2021)

metagross said:


> What the hell is this?
> I hope he immediately broke up (if they were a couple)


The Power of BBC


----------



## metagross (Sep 8, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> The Power of BBC


Where is this from? I want to find out what happened after


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 12, 2021)

mirin dedication but can u wear something else bro? like genuinely i know ur chad 6.5 psl but this shit looks ugly as fuck u look so retarded wearing it.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 12, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> mirin dedication but can u wear something else bro? like genuinely i know ur chad 6.5 psl but this shit looks ugly as fuck u look so retarded wearing it.


WHEN UR FRAUDSING FUCKING 4 INCHES THERE ISNT EXACTLY MANY FASHION CHOICES U CAN HAVE BRO


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 12, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> WHEN UR FRAUDSING FUCKING 4 INCHES THERE ISNT EXACTLY MANY FASHION CHOICES U CAN HAVE BRO


fraud less and wear something better nigga.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 12, 2021)

or wear timbs, they look more nt and better


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Sep 12, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> or wear timbs, they look more nt and better


----------

